# Does anyone own equipment from ClassDAudio.com



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking on ebay for my surround amp I came across this site. ClassDAudio.com. They have several amp options that you put together yourself to make your own amp. I find this intriguing and would like to do this myself.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have no personal experience nor am I familiar with this Company. I would do a Google Search and see what comes up. I am somewhat wary of relatively unknown Companies that sell primarily on Ebay.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

They also sell on amazon as well. I will do a google search but I came here first to see what people here had to say.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The price is certainly right, but I'd be concerned about proper implementation of the power supply for them. Otherwise they look like a DIY's dream.

I would also like to see real measurements on output and distortion.


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Me too. I found very little about them on google so far. If I do do this I would use a computer case I found on amazon for the enclosure. I figure I could get one of the kits that comes with a transformer and power supply. Then after I put it together and test it out I could always put in another amp section with the room left over in the computer case. The reason I am going the computer case route is cost. To get the same look would cost me 4 times in a straight chassis setup. 
Of course if I built it I would post the build here as well. Cheers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would reiterate being weary of purchasing an amplifier with little to no information about who builds it.
A poorly engineered amplifier could cause damage to Speakers by sending distortion even at low volumes.

I am not saying Class D Audio are not capable. I just do not know anything about them and if were my gear, it would cause concern.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Jungle Jack thanks for the concern. My surrounds are at this time inexpensive and let's just say I aint scared. If I decided to do this it will be okay one way or another. Good or bad it adds to the general knowledge of all right?


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

I did a cost sheet on this build. I can cannibalize an old pyramid amp that I have laying around here,and my build should cost me less than $250 for a 2 channel amp. I just might do this. I know I would probably be breaking about even with just out right purchasing an amp. I can add another 2 channels for less than $150 in the same case. It would be awhile before I do this and I may just end up buying a upa-5 down the road. I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree that this would be a fun project but your right about being about the same cost as a fairly reliable amp. What is the wattage output per ch you are looking at going with?


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

I need 100 watts per channel into 8 ohms at least. In the future when I build my surrounds I will need 200 watts into 4ohms at least. I just missed out on a nice used sherwood-newcastle amp for a little over $300 with 4 channels. I got busy working on my subwoofer build and let the time get away from me. Keeping all options open. Cheers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

At the $200-$300 mark you've got lots of options. It just so happens that I will most likely be selling my spare Samson servo 4120. Its a 4 channel amp that does 120 watts x4 @4ohms that can be bridged to make either one 240watt @8ohms and two at 120 @4ohms or two channels 240watts @8ohms for 300+ shipping.
It uses a toroidal power supply and no fans (convection cooled).


----------

